# applesauce on ribs



## adb551 (Aug 23, 2007)

I am thinking about making a wet rub w/ applesauce. anyone have experience with this? and do you think to applesauce will scortch?


----------



## gypsyseagod (Aug 23, 2007)

just my opinion but if it's all natural (no sugar added) & ya add low @ the last hour, i don't see a scorching problem.but then again @ 225-250 indirect heat smoking- nothing should scorch.


----------



## adb551 (Aug 23, 2007)

I was actually thinking about making a "paste" rub, and letting it set overnight. I have always used dry rubs in the past, wondering what the applesauce will do after an extended period. But you are probably right, low temp it shouldn't be a problem...I hope.


----------



## gypsyseagod (Aug 23, 2007)

another of experience just my opinion- now i have done that & added it like this- a 1/4cup of white wine(or dark beer)3tbsp lemon,1/4 applesauce,cayenne(1-tbsp)& brownsugar, w/ worchy & balsamic for a wet rub marinade- chilled for 24 hrs, scraped off & added the last 2 hrs- not bad- just a bit sweet for me.


----------



## deejaydebi (Aug 23, 2007)

adb - 

Theresa (aka Tonto of the Smoking Scotsman) has a wonderful BBQ sauce recipe using applesauce - so good in fact it's on my Hall of fame page!

http://www.deejayssmokepit.net/SMF-R...leBBQSauce.pdf


----------



## gypsyseagod (Aug 23, 2007)

i had their ribs this last saturday- they are GOOOOOOOD.


----------



## adb551 (Aug 23, 2007)

Thanks for the tips


----------



## dozer (Aug 23, 2007)

T-Bone also has an awesome sauce. Makes them nice and sticky!


----------



## adb551 (Aug 24, 2007)

I used my normal (super secret!!! lol ) rub, and mixed it with about 1 cup of apple sauce. The ribs are on the smoker as I type.

I will let you guys know how it turns out.

thanks for all the help.


----------



## ba_loko (Aug 24, 2007)

Don't forget pictures!


----------



## adb551 (Aug 24, 2007)

As soon as my teen-aged son gets back from soccer and shows me how to load a pic or two you can bet I will!


----------



## blackhawk19 (Aug 25, 2007)

You might look at this for some ideas
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...le+ribs+recipe


----------



## deejaydebi (Aug 25, 2007)

Oh yeah I forgot about T-Bones Sticky Apples Ribs!
AND their listed 1st under the T's in the hall of fame!!

Sorry T-Bone they are fantastic!


----------



## t-bone tim (Aug 25, 2007)

I made it to the hall of fame Mom ?? I feel honoured


----------



## deejaydebi (Aug 25, 2007)

You deserve it son!


----------



## geek with fire (Aug 25, 2007)

Actually, I think applesauce would work, if you dress it up a bit, and use it as a glaze on the last leg of the 3-2-1.  I use a recipe that includes peaches for a glaze, so applesauce isn't that far off.  Here's the recipe I use:
1/2 a blender full of skinned and sliced peaches
1/2 cup brown sugar
1/2 cup honey
2/3 cup catsup
2/3 cup cider vinegar
several dashes fresh ground pepper
4 Tbs soy sauce
4 cloves garlic
4 tsp ginger
2 tsp salt
2 tsp sesame seeds (I crack mine in a coffe grinder right before I mix them)
(Optional)Sometimes I add a shot or 2 of rum

Blend until mixed well.  Brush on ribs every 15 minutes during the last hour.  Makes enough for several slabs of ribs.  I suppose if you could replace the peaches with apples if you want the applesauce taste; maybe lighten up on the vineger if you do.  Otherwise.....mmm mmm peaches!


----------



## adb551 (Aug 26, 2007)

My son (age 16) spent the night at a buddies house, hence I did not have the help to load a pic!~ lol.

This weekend I will try again.

Thanks for all the great tips/comments. This really is a great site!


----------



## deejaydebi (Aug 26, 2007)

I would be teased forever if I had to ask my boy for help on the computer!


----------

